# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Anyone been to the Belmont diner?

## 03ozwhip

Came across this place in my travels a month ago, but it'd only open for lunch. Planning on trying it out Friday. Anything I should try there?

----------


## gpomp

Breakfast burrito.

----------


## killramos

Not worth the lineup

----------


## pf0sh0

barnyard benny

----------


## ExtraSlow

No restaurant is worth a lineup.

----------


## killramos

> No restaurant is worth a lineup.



Correct

----------

